
$350k a Year, and Just Getting By - c89X
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/10/why-financial-confessionals-viral/600358/
======
campfireveteran
Tens of thousands of people who live in SF pay way too much % of their income
to stay in housing they cannot afford, and so don't save enough for the
future. Common sense fail.

